# Balcons de Dabo - CTF



## chris84 (1. August 2009)

wie hier in Beitrag 7 und 9 zu lesen soll sich die CTF "Balcons de Dabo" richtig lohnen... 

Die Website des austragenden Vereins: http://www.balcons-de-dabo.org/

Und der Flyer zur Veranstaltung (mit Startgebühren usw.): http://www.moselle-tourisme.com/_uploads/Balcons-Dabo-2009.pdf

hätte jemand Interesse dort hin zu fahren? Von Saarbrücken aus sinds gut 80km ein Weg...


----------



## Optimizer (1. August 2009)

70km mit 1800hm sind mir fast zuviel... die 40er mit 1000hömes wieder zu wenig... was mach ich nur?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (1. August 2009)

Optimizer schrieb:


> 70km mit 1800hm sind mir fast zuviel... die 40er mit 1000hömes wieder zu wenig... was mach ich nur?



ganz klar... die 90er fahren 

also ich würde die 90er in Angriff nehmen wollen


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. August 2009)

Optimizer schrieb:


> 70km mit 1800hm sind mir fast zuviel... die 40er mit 1000hömes wieder zu wenig... was mach ich nur?



ganz einfach: zuerst die 40er Runde und danach nochmal die 20er Runde


----------



## Markus (MW) (3. August 2009)

chris84 schrieb:


> wie hier in Beitrag 7 und 9 zu lesen soll sich die CTF "Balcons de Dabo" richtig lohnen...
> 
> Die Website des austragenden Vereins: http://www.balcons-de-dabo.org/
> 
> ...



Hi, wir fahren wohl schon Freitag oder Samstag hin. Wollte erst den Pfälzer-Wald-Marathon fahren und dann noch Dabo, haben uns aber auf Dabo geeinigt. 

Anreise mit großem Camping-Büchse von MS. 
Samstag eine lockere Ortsbesichtigung. Sonntag 70 oder 90, da muss ich am Vorabend erst noch mal mit meine Beinen eine Sitzung abhalten.


----------



## chris84 (3. August 2009)

Samstag 90km Pfälzer Wald und Sonntags 90km Dabo... das wär doch auch mal ne nette Herausforderung 

@Markus: wo campt ihr denn da?


----------



## Markus (MW) (3. August 2009)

Noch kein Plan, irgendwo wo halt genug Platz ist. 
Wird sich vor Ort ergeben. Nur gerade sollte es sein, sonst schwappt immer das Bier aus der Fasche.


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. August 2009)

chris84 schrieb:


> Samstag 90km und Sonntags 90km



die spinnen die Saarländer


----------



## chris84 (3. August 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> die spinnen die Saarländer



eine alternative dazu wäre natürlich auch: Samstags mit dem Rad von hier nach Dabo, Sonntags 90km CTF und Montags wieder zurück 

wer fährt mit? 

@Markus: wenn ich grad wüsste wo ich ein Wohnmobil auftreiben könnte wär ich da doch glatt dabei


----------



## Tobsn (4. August 2009)

chris84 schrieb:


> eine alternative dazu wäre natürlich auch: Samstags mit dem Rad von hier nach Dabo, Sonntags 90km CTF und Montags wieder zurück
> 
> wer fährt mit? ...


Hört sich gut an.
Von wo wolltest Du starten?


----------



## chris84 (4. August 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an.
> Von wo wolltest Du starten?



na hier, in Heusweiler natürlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (4. August 2009)

chris84 schrieb:


> wer fährt mit?



ich fahre mit, werde dann aber meinen Singlespeeder nehmen. 
Bergwerk habe ich auseinandergebaut da meine Gabel defekt ist


----------



## chris84 (4. August 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ich fahre mit, werde dann aber meinen Singlespeeder nehmen.
> Bergwerk habe ich auseinandergebaut da meine Gabel defekt ist



von mir aus 

wo treffen wir uns?


----------



## lomo (10. August 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ich fahre mit, werde dann aber meinen Singlespeeder nehmen.
> Bergwerk habe ich auseinandergebaut da meine Gabel defekt ist



Ich werde auch meinen Singlespeeder nehmen. Sonst bekomme ich zuviel km auf den Schalter ...


----------



## Heggebangadd (10. August 2009)

Wenn das Wetter hält, werde ich Freitag Mittag in Saarbrücken starten.
Fahre "über die Hügel"(Spicheren, Etzling, Behren...) und mache einen kleinen Umweg über Cocheren und die Woustviller CTF-Strecke.
Werde wohl Samstag Nachmittag in Dabo eintreffen.


----------



## Heggebangadd (10. August 2009)

Ein paar Infos zur Veranstaltung auf deutsch:
http://blogs.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=blog.view&friendId=480892543&blogId=497506388

Sowie ein paar Fotos von der Strecke:
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...viewPicture&friendID=480892543&albumId=737740


----------



## chris84 (10. August 2009)

das klingt ja immer besser! 



Heggebangadd schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter hält, werde ich Freitag Mittag in Saarbrücken starten.
> Fahre "über die Hügel"(Spicheren, Etzling, Behren...) und mache einen kleinen Umweg über Cocheren und die Woustviller CTF-Strecke.
> Werde wohl Samstag Nachmittag in Dabo eintreffen.


Freitag mittag in SB starten und Samstag nachmittag in Dabo ankommen?  willst du 24h am Stück fahren?  sind auf dem direkten Weg doch nur 80 km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heggebangadd (10. August 2009)

Nein, Freitag nacht wird Pause gemacht. Ich fahre auch nicht den direkten Weg, sondern - wie bereits erwähnt - einen Umweg über Teile der Woustviller und Puttelange CTF-Strecken. Sind dann insgesamt ca 130 Km bis Dabo.
Hatte auch überlegt, Samstags loszufahren und den direkten Weg zu nehmen. Allerdings sind mir 80 Km am Stück am Tag vor der CTF einfach zu viel. Werde so schon mit den 1800 Höhenmetern auf der 70er Strecke genug zu kämpfen haben (ist nicht jeder so fit wie Du!).
2x 40 Km wäre mir jedoch zu wenig gewesen, also hab ich nen amüsanten Umweg eingebaut.


----------



## chris84 (10. August 2009)

und wo übernachtest du?


----------



## Tobilas (11. August 2009)

Macht mal ne Ansage wieviele Plätze (Wohnmobil, Auto, Wohnanhänger und Zelte) ihr insgsamt braucht. Ein Kollege fährt am Freitag mittag schon hin, der kann ja reservieren.
Ich bin noch nicht sicher, ob ich samstags erscheine und übernachte (Zelt) oder ob ich Sonntag morgen rüber renne. Wird noch geklärt.
Gruß
Roland


----------



## chris84 (11. August 2009)

ich kann leider noch gar keine Verbindliche Zusage machen solange mein Rahmen nicht da ist und mein Bike feritg aufgebaut ist , ich hoffe das klappt bis morgen. 
Mein Bruder würde evtl. auch mitkommen...


----------



## Heggebangadd (11. August 2009)

@Chris84: Freitags wird je nach Wetterlage entweder im freien oder bei Regen in einer Ruine am Hierbacher Weiher übernachtet. Gewitter solls erst Samstags abends geben (http://meteo.region-nord.com/meteo-57163.html).

@ all: Falls zufällig jemand von Samstag auf Sonntag nen Schlafplatz übrig hätte, wäre ich sehr dankbar. Schlafsack und Isomatte hab ich dabei.


----------



## Markus (MW) (11. August 2009)

Hi Mädels, 

gibt bitte bis Donnerstag einen Statusmeldung. 
Wer Samstags Abends was Totes auf dem Grill haben möchte, muss sich entweder selber darum kümmern oder mir bescheid geben, ich bringe dann noch was mit. 
Für Getränke dürfte ausreichend gesorgt sein. Damit die aber nicht knapp werden, wäre es super wenn man eine genauere Anzahl der Starter hätte. 

Ich fahre Freitag Abend mit Theo nach Dabo. Wir sehen zu, dass noch ausreichend Stellplätze rund um frei bleiben. 

Für die, die mit dem Bike anfahren. 
Wer möchte, kann mir Zelt und Klamotten mit geben. Bitte rechtzeitig abgeben. 

Für die Teilnahme hab ich mal ne Doodel Liste angelegt.


----------



## Markus (MW) (11. August 2009)

Tobilas schrieb:


> Macht mal ne Ansage wieviele Plätze (Wohnmobil, Auto, Wohnanhänger und Zelte) ihr insgsamt braucht. Ein Kollege fährt am Freitag mittag schon hin, der kann ja reservieren.
> Ich bin noch nicht sicher, ob ich samstags erscheine und übernachte (Zelt) oder ob ich Sonntag morgen rüber renne. Wird noch geklärt.
> Gruß
> Roland



Samstag ist ein Muss. Lass Dich auch nicht im trockenen sitzen.


----------



## Heggebangadd (12. August 2009)

@MW: Super!!! Bist Du Mittwoch abend bei den Köllertalern? Da könnte man weiteres besprechen. Falls nicht melde ich mich per PM oder Telefon. Schonmal Tausend Dank!!!


----------



## chris84 (13. August 2009)

so, die Planung steht 

Wir (d.h. Ferdi, mein Bruder und ich) reisen Samstag morgen bei zeiten an und fahren sonntag wieder heim, Ferdi nimmt den Wohnwagen mit, in dem wir nächtigen werden.


----------



## Markus (MW) (13. August 2009)

Optimizer schrieb:


> 70km mit 1800hm sind mir fast zuviel... die 40er mit 1000hömes wieder zu wenig... was mach ich nur?



Hi Optimizer, 
was iss nun mit Dir, 40, 70 oder 90?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (13. August 2009)

Ich fahr Samstag den PW-Marathon. Hab mich halt schon länger angemeldet. Aber vielleicht in Anbetracht der Aussichten in Dabo nur die 70er.
Komme danach auf jeden Fall nach Dabo und penne im Auto. Was dann am nächsten Tag geht....mal sehen. Klinger und ich haben die Hausfrauenrunde angepeilt.


----------



## Markus (MW) (13. August 2009)

puremalt schrieb:


> Ich fahr Samstag den PW-Marathon. Hab mich halt schon länger angemeldet. Aber vielleicht in Anbetracht der Aussichten in Dabo nur die 70er.
> Komme danach auf jeden Fall nach Dabo und penne im Auto. Was dann am nächsten Tag geht....mal sehen. Klinger und ich haben die Hausfrauenrunde angepeilt.



Hört sich gut an, ich glaube ich muss noch eine extra Kiste Bier ins Auto laden.


----------



## puremalt (13. August 2009)

So ist recht, schließlich gibt sich der 2. Beigeordnete des Promille-Biking-Clubs die Ehre. 

Aber keine Sorge. Ich bring auch was mit.


----------



## Klinger (14. August 2009)

Ich will am Samstag am frühen Nachmittag los.


----------



## chris84 (16. August 2009)

Also: der Kollege, der im anderen Thread meinte "beste CTF der Weld" und "90% Trailanteil" hat voll und ganz recht! 

absolut geile Tour! 

Trails pur, technisch und konditionell äußerst anspruchsvoll, aber eine absolut tolle Strecke, mit allem was das Mountainbikerherz begehrt. Mit einer deutschen CTF überhaupt nicht vergleichbar. Die Strecke kanns locker mit Marathons wie Bank1Saar usw. aufnehmen. 

Die Anreise lohnt sich absolut, und mit Campen auf dem schicken kleinen Campingplatz am Fuße der Kapelle ist das ein absolut sensationelles Wochenende, direkt vom Campinplatz aus starten 3 oder 4 Trails praktisch endlos in die Vogesen...

@Opti: wo warst du? das Gebiet dort wär auch was für dich!


----------



## Kika (17. August 2009)

Kann mich dem obigen Posting nur anschließen. Super Tour, vor allem ab 20km mit Flowtrails, Tunneln, Treppen und allem Drum und Dran. Dazu nette Leute und liebevolle Organisation. Super Tag!! Nächstes Jahr wieder.......


----------



## Heggebangadd (17. August 2009)

Finde keine Worte! Trotz leichtem Sonnenstich und extrem schwerer Beine einfach nur der Hammer!!!

Tausend Dank nochmal an alle beteiligten(besonders MW, MS, Puremalt, Klinger für Verpflegung, Schlafplatz, Orga und Heimreise) für ein extrem spassiges Wochenende!

Werde die Tage auf jeden Fall nochmal nach Dabo fahren.

Thread aus einem französischen Forum zur Veranstaltung:
http://forum.velovert.com/index.php?showtopic=120267&st=0

Muss immer wieder an die arme Katze denken...


----------



## Tobsn (17. August 2009)

Hat mir jemand den Track der 90'er Runde? 
BITTE!!!

Dürfte ja wegen Familienfeier nicht mitfahren


----------



## Markus (MW) (17. August 2009)

Hi Mädels, 

bin eben aus dem CTF Koma erwacht. 

Ganz klar, ein super Bike WE, mit dem wir hier allen Daheimgebliebenen mal schön die Nase lang machen könne. 

Einen Strecke wie aus dem Bilderbuch. So was ist in der Länge hier gar nicht zu finden. Immer wieder geilste Trails am Hang entlang teilweise am Stück 5 km und mehr. Die Kollegen aus Frankreich wissen halt wie man eine genjale Strecke zusammenstellt. 

Übrigens, habe noch ein Handtuch und eine Bikehoste vom Zaun gerettet. Wer diese vermisst, kann sich bei mir melden, sonst gehen die Teile in Eigentum über 

Ausgepowerte Grüss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (17. August 2009)

so, der Gpx-track ist bei GPS-Tour.info online!

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.42768.html


----------



## Optimizer (17. August 2009)

Vielen Dank Chris!

Gruß
Der Optimizer - momentan in der Sturzerholungsphase...


----------



## brillenboogie (17. August 2009)

das war echt mal ne gelungene veranstaltung. wir hatten zwar leichte überhitzungsschäden und dicke beine ab km 60 aber das kann man niemandem zum vorwurf machen. feinstes trailsortiment fluffig bis technisch, absolut gelungene streckenführung. gerade vor der zweiten verpflegungsstation die vollgastrails am hang entlang, gefolgt von den serpentinen waren erste sahne.  vogesen sind einfach immer wieder klasse und so hat sich neben niederbronn und langenfels ein weiterer top spot für uns ergeben. danke an den tipgeber! 

boogie on!


----------



## surfer100 (17. August 2009)

WOW! Und ich dachte ich würde hier heute beschimpft werden; ich war der, der geschrieben hat "beste Rando der Welt",
Nicht das es gestern schlecht gewesen wäre, aber in den Vorjahren wars deutlich besser (dafür dieses Jahr 90 km).
Wem das gestern gefallen hat, der kann auch nach Phalsbourg, Ottrott und Soultz fahren (alles klasse Veranstaltungen).


----------



## lomo (17. August 2009)

surfer100 schrieb:


> Wem das gestern gefallen hat, der kann auch nach Phalsbourg, Ottrott und Soultz fahren (alles klasse Veranstaltungen).



Hast Du dazu Links und/oder Termine parat?


----------



## zeitweiser (17. August 2009)

surfer100 schrieb:


> WOW! Und ich dachte ich würde hier heute beschimpft werden; ich war der, der geschrieben hat "beste Rando der Welt",
> Nicht das es gestern schlecht gewesen wäre, aber in den Vorjahren wars deutlich besser (dafür dieses Jahr 90 km).
> Wem das gestern gefallen hat, der kann auch nach Phalsbourg, Ottrott und Soultz fahren (alles klasse Veranstaltungen).


Für den Tipp hast Du Dir echt was verdient
Sowas findet man bei uns hier einfach nicht
Das war richtig großes Bikekino
Vielen Dank an puremalt für die geduldige Pannenhilfe und den Helfer aus Woustviller der mich von der 3.Verpflegung zurück zum Start gebracht hat und an den perfekten Campingservice vor und nach der VTT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surfer100 (17. August 2009)

Phalsbourg ist immer Mitte Juni, Ottrott Ende Juli.

Die Rando in Soultz ist Mitte September ==> http://www.cyclos-soultz.org/html/Randonnee.htm (die Seite vom Verein).

Als Übersicht für Veranstaltungen in Frankreich ==> http://www.vetete.com/rando_vtt/sm9wll/la_randonnee_de_l_outre_foret klicken.


----------



## chris84 (17. August 2009)

da müssen wir nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall ran! Das Gebiet macht süchtig! 

@surfer: danke für die Infos! hab dich gleich mal geadded, immer gut wenn man einen insider kennt


----------



## zeitweiser (18. August 2009)

Bilder aus Dabo


----------



## Heggebangadd (18. August 2009)

Da krieg ich direkt wieder Gänsehaut!!


Noch mehr Fotos (es kommen später noch mehr):
http://www.balcons-de-dabo.org/component/option,com_expose/Itemid,38/


----------



## puremalt (18. August 2009)

Heggebangadd schrieb:


> Da krieg ich direkt wieder Gänsehaut!!



Wow, dich hat's ja richtig erwischt 

War grade auf deiner Seite. Dein Bericht ist wie gewohnt äußerst lesenswert. Ich bewundere dein Streckengedächtnis. 

Meine Erinnerungen sind (altersgemäß) eher...knapp: rauf,Katze,runter,grins,rauf,runter,grins,Verpflegung,rauf,runter,grins,rauf,runter,Salto,rauf,runter,grins.....


----------



## chris84 (18. August 2009)

unglaublich, der merkt sich die Strecke besser wie mein GPS-Gerät 

du solltest dich am OSM-Projekt beteiligen (siehe meine Signatur), so gut kann sicher sonst kaum jemand die Strecke klassifizieren 

Die Bilder sind super geworden. Von dem Wochenende bleibt auf jeden Fall einiges in Erinnerung!


----------



## Markus (MW) (18. August 2009)

Hi, 

habe eben noch ein paar Bilder neu geladen. 

http://www.radschweine.de/load.php?name=gallery9


----------



## chris84 (18. August 2009)

da sieht man mal wieder schön die interessanten Passagen 

Inzwischen weiß ich auch wozu der Tunnel gut ist... direkt obendrüber ist der Kanal


----------



## Markus (MW) (18. August 2009)

chris84 schrieb:


> da sieht man mal wieder schön die interessanten Passagen
> 
> Inzwischen weiß ich auch wozu der Tunnel gut ist... direkt obendrüber ist der Kanal



Jo, der Tunnel ist ein alter stillgelegter Kanal, der einen noch intakten kreuzt. Auf dem Oberen sind noch viele Schiffe unterwegs gewesen. 
So zu sagen auf Kanaltour...


----------



## chris84 (18. August 2009)

meinst du den großen oder den kleinen? 

der kleine ist doch kein Stillgelegter Kanal, dafür ist der viel zu klein. Und der große führt so wie ich das sehe unter der Eisenbahn durch. 

Der Stillgelegte Kanal war direkt davor, über den führte die kleine Holzbrücke...

aber schon krass dass die Franzosen sowas nicht zurückbauen. Was nicht mehr gebraucht wird wird stehen gelassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (18. August 2009)

Hi Chris, der erste Tunnel war ein Kanaltunnel, also früher fuhren unten und oben die Boote. der Untere ist aber nicht mehr in Betrieb. Zuvor sind wir an der alten, defekten Schleuse vorbeigefahren. diese gehörte zu dem unteren Kanal. Der obere ist noch in Betrieb. 
Das 2. Teil ist ja nur ein Wartungsgang für die Rohrleitungen.


----------



## Markus (MW) (18. August 2009)

Gust Du mal hier:

An der Schleuse 13 sind wir auch vorbei.


----------



## chris84 (18. August 2009)

also wenn ich das mit meiner Aufzeichnung vergleiche und die auf das Satelitenbild lege: 

Der erste Tunnel ist ein Kanaltunnel, richtig. Ob da aber früher Schiffe drüber gefahren sind wage ich zu bezweifeln, denn heute fährt da der TGV drüber

und der Wartungsgang für die Rohrleitungen führt unter dem neuen Kanal hindurch...


----------



## puremalt (19. August 2009)

Seid ihr jetzt unter die Wasserbauer gegangen? Ich fürchte, das Kanal-Tunnel-Problem wird für immer ein Mysterium bleiben.

Aber bei dem Gewurschtel von Kanälen, stillgelegte,verschieden hohe (mit Lift oder Schleuse), gekreuzte, schmale, breite, etc , könnte man in der Gegend bestimmt auch gut eine Kanu-Rando  machen.

Aber egal ob VTT oder CTC (Canoe Tout Canal), die spinnen, die Gallier.


----------



## Markus (MW) (19. August 2009)

chris84 schrieb:


> also wenn ich das mit meiner Aufzeichnung vergleiche und die auf das Satelitenbild lege:
> 
> Der erste Tunnel ist ein Kanaltunnel, richtig. Ob da aber früher Schiffe drüber gefahren sind wage ich zu bezweifeln, denn heute fährt da der TGV drüber
> 
> und der Wartungsgang für die Rohrleitungen führt unter dem neuen Kanal hindurch...



Stimmt, aber um sicher zu gehen, schauen wir uns das am besten noch mal Vorort an. 
Mach mal einen Terminvorschlag.


----------



## chris84 (19. August 2009)

das ist eine sehr gute Idee! 
dann könnte ich auch die OSM noch weiter vervollständigen 

Terminlich aber nicht so einfach... Ich hätt aber vielleicht noch ein paar Tage Urlaub


----------



## Heggebangadd (19. August 2009)

Hier noch ein Statement des ausrichtenden Vereins, wo auch die kleineren Unannehmlichkeiten angesprochen werden:

http://www.cyclovtt-woustviller.org..._fireboard&Itemid=66&func=view&id=249&catid=3

Ich werde mal grob übersetzen:

"Ihr wart fast 500 Teilnehmer dieses Jahr. Davon waren nur 85 vorangemeldet. Mit einem solchen Ansturm hatten wir nicht gerechnet! Dies sollte unsere Nachschubprobleme an den Versorgungsstationen erklären. Am Ziel gingen uns deshalb zwischenzeitlich ebenfalls kurz die Vorräte aus.

Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis. Wir sind sehr optimistisch, dass es nächstes Jahr besser klappt.

Viele haben sich ca 10 Km nach dem Start verfahren. Nach ausführlichen Nachforschungen hat sich herausgestellt, dass hier sowie an anderen Stellen der Strecke Markierungen mehrfach unbefugt entfernt und sabotiert worden sind!

Wenn Sie sich verfahren, fehlende oder sabotierte Markierungen bemerken oder ähnliches, zögern Sie nicht, die auf der Startkarte angegebenen Telefonnummern anzurufen. Es standen zehn Fahrer auf der Strecke bereit, um in solchen Situationen zu helfen und Markierungen beständig zu erneuern.

Wir laden Sie ein, in diesem Forum Ihre Eindrücke, Kritik und Anregungen zu schildern.
Das wird uns eine grosse Hilfe sein, im nächsten Jahr eine perfekte Veranstaltung zu präsentieren."


----------



## Heggebangadd (20. August 2009)

MW hat mich - aufgrund nicht ausreichender Französichkenntnisse - beauftragt, im oben verlinkten Forum ein paar Worte der Kritik und des Dankes in seinem Namen zu posten. Bin dort registriert und spreche ganz gut französisch. Falls noch jemand dort gerne Kritik und Dank äussern möchte, kann ich gerne für Euch übersetzen und dort posten.
Text bitte per PM an mich. Wird sinngemäss übersetzt und - je nach Wunsch - unter Eurem IBC - Spitznamen oder richtigen Namen gepostet.


----------



## brillenboogie (21. August 2009)

sorry heggebangadd, aber unter "ich spreche ganz gut französisch" hätte ich mir jetzt doch was anderes vorgestellt. mais j´ai bien rigolé!
take it easy...

à +


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heggebangadd (22. August 2009)

OK, das mit den "verrou de muesli" war ein wirklich dummer Fehler. Ich dachte halt, "barre" sagt man nur bei Schokolade (ist mittlerweile korrigiert.)

Mit der Forulierung der übertriebenen Dankesworte am Schluss hatte ich ein kleines Problem (Ein "Merci beaucoup" hätte hier nicht gereicht).

Ein Bekannter, der wirklich gut französich kann hat den Text mittlerweile gelesen und meinte, er sei hier und da etwas umständlich formuliert, aber durchweg verständlich.

Sag mir doch bitte, was Deiner Meinung nach falsch ist, gerne per PM.








...ach so: Was heisst "Laugenstange" auf französisch


----------



## brillenboogie (24. August 2009)

salut heggebangadd!

war eigentlich unnötig von mir, aber du hast es ja sportlich genommen.
ist schon alles verständlich bzw. erklärt sich aus dem zusammenhang, insofern keine beanstandung. satzbau und wortwahl nicht ganz treffsicher. etwas umständlich triffts ganz gut, sind halt ein paar schmunzler dabei. wobei die französischen kollegen es wohl sehr positiv einschätzen werden, überhaupt ein feedback in ihrer muttersprache zu bekommen. also daumen hoch von mir für die mühe und das angebot zu übersetzen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!

à la prochaine!

tim


----------



## spichboy (1. September 2009)

Laugenstange = Mauricette oder moricette

Viele Grüße
Christophe

PS: Vive la France !


----------



## Heggebangadd (2. September 2009)

Merci beaucoup!

Le ou la moricette?


Vive la France!


----------

